# 2010 - March Applicants



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi All

I am starting this thread for discussing status for march-2010 applicants.
Has anyone got your CO allocated ?

What do you think about the new DIAC changes coming, Will that have a negative impact for our cases.

Thx


----------



## scmy83 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi I also applied to VIC on 25th of march.You said they asked you about CV can you Forward your updated CV please, I am also in JAVA


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,

Add me up in the list, though i am paperbased applicant but after all i am March applicant.

Well If you have send your application before new SOL implimentation, one is saved, condition that got SS and in CSL.

Cheers!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I have applied for 175 visa on 23 March 2010. front loaded medicals and PCC.
I am on CSL. Currently status - processing commenced.
Halpita you have got CO so I think that you might get your visa in around a month.
DIAC have declared that they will be processing the CSL applications till June which the end of their financial year. And they have also mentioned that there are not much CSL applications remaining.
Best of luck and keep us updated.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have applied for 175 visa on 23 March 2010. front loaded medicals and PCC.
> I am on CSL. Currently status - processing commenced.
> Halpita you have got CO so I think that you might get your visa in around a month.
> ...


looking forward to that...

from where you got those information about DIAC commitments ?

good luck in your application !


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

khotkunal,

can you cite the reference on CSL processing?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have applied for 175 visa on 23 March 2010. front loaded medicals and PCC.
> I am on CSL. Currently status - processing commenced.
> Halpita you have got CO so I think that you might get your visa in around a month.
> ...


Hi,
Till june, looks too short time, any reference for this information plz.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have applied for 175 visa on 23 March 2010. front loaded medicals and PCC.
> I am on CSL. Currently status - processing commenced.
> Halpita you have got CO so I think that you might get your visa in around a month.
> ...


Can you please share the source of this information ?


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello friends,
I got this information from another forum called PomsInOz Australia Migration & Expat Forum.
I had read in some post by an member and I will find that thread again and let you people know. The member who had posted this had got a reply from DIAC to his PLE.
Also it is logical that DIAC will process the CSL applicants till June because the new SOL will be effective from 1 July and will be declared on 30 Apil. This is mentioned on the immigration website. 
Hope this cools your heels down a bit.
Thanks and regards
KK..


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Guys, Did anyone of you have anything to share? I went for Medicals on 7-Apr and uploaded my Form-80. No status change or any update happen yet.
How long it normally takes to refer/finalize the medicals, if thats allready being received by DIAC from my medical place.

thx


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Halpita,
Are your medicals finalised. 
I did my medicals around 1 April and they reached Sydney (HOC) around 15 April. My status against the medicals changed to "further referred" yesterday on 19 April. I think it takes 4-5 days before those are finalised.
I will keep you people updated once I know anyhting.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> Guys, Did anyone of you have anything to share? I went for Medicals on 7-Apr and uploaded my Form-80. No status change or any update happen yet.
> How long it normally takes to refer/finalize the medicals, if thats allready being received by DIAC from my medical place.
> 
> thx


I guess they should be finalized today or tomorrow. mine took 2 days between Health requirements finalised Message and Further medical results referred ...
gud luck


----------



## nortonrls (Jul 3, 2009)

Started my process for 475 regional skilled sponsered provisional visa on May 2009.

STARTED PROCESS APPOINTED AGENT- 26/05/2009
SKILL ASSESMENT DONE ON 30/11/2009
18/11/2009- IELTS DONE AVG SCORE 7.0
25/FEB/2010- SPONSERSHIP GRANTED BY SOUTH AUSTRALIA GOVT
26TH/MARCH/2010- VISA LODGED AT DIAC
15TH/APRIL/2010- MEDICALS RECIEVED BY DIAC
20TH/APRIL/2010- MEDICALS FINALISED BY DIAC

Dear friends, 


On Check progress of online application, at DIAC website there is no updation about Police/ character clearence certificate. I have sent the Police clearence certificates on 16/04/2010 but how to know whether DIAC has recieved it or not?

Can anyone suggest the approx time ill get my Visa?


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

nortonrls said:


> Started my process for 475 regional skilled sponsered provisional visa on May 2009.
> 
> STARTED PROCESS APPOINTED AGENT- 26/05/2009
> SKILL ASSESMENT DONE ON 30/11/2009
> ...


As you had applied on 26/03/2010, you get 28 days to upload your documents. So i guess DIAC will not allocate a CO before 23/04/2010 ( could be later too). So once CO is allocated, it takes atleast a month (seeing recent trends) to get the grant. all the best buddy


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_Leo,
My medicals were further referred on 19 april and health requirements are finalised on 22 april. But the HIV blodd test and other health requirements still show further referred. I did not understand what does it mean when my health requirements are finalised. And when I see the health requirements message it says finalised and application being processed further.
All the form related to health such 160 and 26 aree shown still required. Do they update the link regularly? When can we say that a CO has been assigned?
Sorry for being late regarding the processing of CSL applicants till June. I have the following link:

Processing ceased - PomsInOz Forum

Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## AndyA (Mar 23, 2010)

My meds were finalised in one day. It seems that the meds department are very efficient....
AA


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> ... regarding the processing of CSL applicants till June. I have the following link:
> 
> Processing ceased - PomsInOz Forum.


is this means that the quota for this year (2009) is now finish?? and from july 2010 new quota will be there!!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friend,
It is nowhere declared that this years qouta of visas is finished. But they are nearing it. Around may end or june first week they finish the qouta and from july they start the new year qouta.
Thanks ...
KK...


----------



## wickp (Jan 31, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> It is nowhere declared that this years qouta of visas is finished. But they are nearing it. Around may end or june first week they finish the qouta and from july they start the new year qouta.


thanks for clarification, khotkunal.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Halpita,
> Are your medicals finalised.
> I did my medicals around 1 April and they reached Sydney (HOC) around 15 April. My status against the medicals changed to "further referred" yesterday on 19 April. I think it takes 4-5 days before those are finalised.
> I will keep you people updated once I know anyhting.
> ...


yes, we got Medicals finalized today 22/Apr/2010


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi KK,
so for applicants who will apply in June 10 will be in which quota??? any idea???
Will they recieve priority after new SOL is implemented in july 10???


khotkunal said:


> Hello Friend,
> It is nowhere declared that this years qouta of visas is finished. But they are nearing it. Around may end or june first week they finish the qouta and from july they start the new year qouta.
> Thanks ...
> KK...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

wickp said:


> is this means that the quota for this year (2009) is now finish?? and from july 2010 new quota will be there!!


Hi,

Is this quota applicable on 175 only or on 175 & 176 visa sub category both, I think DIAC somehow separate SS CSL applications with 175 CSL GSM applications, as the SS with CSL is on priority number 3, these applications should be given preference over others.


----------



## s_jose (Mar 22, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am starting this thread for discussing status for march-2010 applicants.
> Has anyone got your CO allocated ?
> ...



Guys, 

Below is my timeline:

ACS +ve - 10 Feb 2010 
IELTS - 7.5 Overall - L9 R7.5 W7 S7 - 12 Dec 2009 
GSM 176 online lodged - 4 Mar 2010 
ABPF, PCC, Meds requested - 29 Mar 2010 
CO Assigned - 30 Mar 2010 
Meds finalized - 6 Apr 2010


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
DIAC will process CSL till June means that they will give priority to CSL till June and if some people have applied before it and have not got a outcome then after the new year begins in July DIAC will process in the lodgement order if you are on the new SOL. If you are not on the new SOL then you might have to wait till 2012.
Just a guess but not sure what they will do.
Lets hope for the best and wait.
Thanks and regards
KK..


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi KK,
The tentative new SOL does not have ASCO of Computing Professionals (2231-79).
I am waiting for my ACS results (hopefully by May end, I will get). In my case what happens if I apply in June to DIAC and the Computing professionals are banished from new SOL????
Will I have to reapply for ACS?????? 


khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> DIAC will process CSL till June means that they will give priority to CSL till June and if some people have applied before it and have not got a outcome then after the new year begins in July DIAC will process in the lodgement order if you are on the new SOL. If you are not on the new SOL then you might have to wait till 2012.
> Just a guess but not sure what they will do.
> Lets hope for the best and wait.
> ...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Hi KK,
> The tentative new SOL does not have ASCO of Computing Professionals (2231-79).
> I am waiting for my ACS results (hopefully by May end, I will get). In my case what happens if I apply in June to DIAC and the Computing professionals are banished from new SOL????
> Will I have to reapply for ACS??????


Hi,

Same concern is mine, my pofession Network security 2231-79, apparently not in new suggested SOL, so after June they will not give me any priority, as CSL will not be there ? 

Should I frontload my Medical and PCC, will it gona expidite my process.

Plz advise.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Gaurav,
In your case the ACS will give you assesment as per your occupation and the related occupation in new sol. They will wait for the new list to be declared and then they will relate your exp. to one of the occupation and then will asses you accordingly. As they have not assesed you they will wait for new list. If earlier they were 10 occupations and now there are only 4 occupations then that does not mean they have deleted all the occupations in the new sol. They have clubbed 2-3 occupations from earlier sol to one occupation in new sol.
In Jovi's case as he has already lodged his occupation thne they cannot cancel his case as he had lodged it when his occupation was in SOL. 
Hope this clear a bit of your confusion.
Thanks 
KK....


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Kunal,
Thanks for immediate response.

My concern is
1> As I have applied to ACS on 19th March, I am expected to get my case finalised till May end (looking at the timeline of other members).
So, even if the new SOL is introduced by April end, it would be implemented in July ; will this ACS hold up my application till new SOL is implemented?????????? 

2> If I get my ACS assessment with my occupation in new SOL by May end, I cannot apply to DIAC till the new SOL is implemented in July..... 





khotkunal said:


> Hello Gaurav,
> In your case the ACS will give you assesment as per your occupation and the related occupation in new sol. They will wait for the new list to be declared and then they will relate your exp. to one of the occupation and then will asses you accordingly. As they have not assesed you they will wait for new list. If earlier they were 10 occupations and now there are only 4 occupations then that does not mean they have deleted all the occupations in the new sol. They have clubbed 2-3 occupations from earlier sol to one occupation in new sol.
> In Jovi's case as he has already lodged his occupation thne they cannot cancel his case as he had lodged it when his occupation was in SOL.
> Hope this clear a bit of your confusion.
> ...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Gaurav,
First of all nobody can predict when exactly ACS will give you a outcome. From recent timlines may be you can predict but still it is very uncertain.So if they give you a outcome before that then you can apply immediately before the new SOL comes in action say around 1st July.
If you get a ACS outcome before 1st July then you can apply as ACS will give you a ASCO code which is on their website. I do not know if you have noticed that earlier with ACS they used to have around 8-10 roughly different occupations. But now they have only 5 occupations and they will give the applicant the occupation according to his exp. out of these only. This was updated in Jan first week I guess. So they must have updates the skill list keeping in mind the new SOL, and we might see the new SOL having only these occupations on it. They have clubbed 2-3 earlier software skills in one occupation.
I hope evrything might be more clear on 30th April when the new SOL gets out.
This is just my understanding. The result may vary on 30th April.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I have a query regarding the status...
Specially Halpita and other people whose application status has changed to being processed further..
As your application online status has changed to ABPF also have your other status for other docs changed to met?
Also my medicals have been finalised and other medical such as HIV blood test and all shows as referred?
Is it the same case with you?
Thanks in advance...
KK..


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

yes it is the same in my case... HIV tests are referred... i guess as medicals are finalized, it should imply HIV tests are also cleared.


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks neo_leo for your reply...Mine is also same...I checked with my agent and he said that I have not been assigned a CO yet...But he is going to raise a PLE soon and I will let you know regarding the reply from DIAC...
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## cbsquirrel (Apr 3, 2010)

So, I am waiting for the sponsorship from my company to go through before I apply. Have you all provided every requirement on the checklist for each section? For example, under the character section it says "Evidence may include Penal Clearances, Form 80, Form 1221, Military discharge papers". I have my military discharge papers. Should I prepare the other 3 items as well?


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got my Job verification call from Australian Hign Commission yesterday. They called HR and had asked few basic questions.

seems things are moving in DIAC...

I am having delays and delays in getting my PCC...Alrady 5 weeks. So, yet to submit only outstanding document from my side.


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> I got my Job verification call from Australian Hign Commission yesterday. They called HR and had asked few basic questions.
> 
> seems things are moving in DIAC...
> 
> I am having delays and delays in getting my PCC...Alrady 5 weeks. So, yet to submit only outstanding document from my side.


thats nice... hope you get ur PCC asap.
I made PLE on 19th Apr, and this was the auto-generated response:

Subject: General Skilled Migration Receipt [<AR35005>] {60820}

Thank you for your enquiry about General Skilled Migration (GSM).

A reference number has been allocated to this enquiry and can be found in the subject line of this email. We will aim to reply to your enquiry within 5 working days.

its been 10 days... dunno when will they reply. The PLE was same as yours, asking whether my application is on CSL or not as there was nothing for it on the application form. in how many days did u get the reply?


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hello Halpita,
You had submited ur HR contact in referance letter? or you had submitted a Statuatory Declaration with referance from collegue???
What are the -ve chances in ongoing job prospects, if HR comes to know abt the DIAC verification.
Also can you share the details which were asked? Did they also called you and the person who gave u referance?



halpita9 said:


> I got my Job verification call from Australian Hign Commission yesterday. They called HR and had asked few basic questions.
> 
> seems things are moving in DIAC...
> 
> I am having delays and delays in getting my PCC...Alrady 5 weeks. So, yet to submit only outstanding document from my side.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

All --- 

I just uploaded my PCC ... wonderfull police department ...!!!!

They had checked for .... Company existence, My salary ...


----------



## AstlaVista (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey! Alpita,

Am a newbie here. Can you please tell me what is the procedure to apply for the State Sponsorship or How to apply?

I would apprecite if you could throw some light on it.

AstlaVista




halpita9 said:


> All ---
> 
> I just uploaded my PCC ... wonderfull police department ...!!!!
> 
> They had checked for .... Company existence, My salary ...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello neo_leo,
My agent is going to raise a PLE..He has not raised it yet...I will let you know when I get a reply from him..
Also one more important thing is that my agent told that they are waiting for the new SOL to be announced and after that DIAC will speed up the processes...Also other major announcements are to be made in a couple of days..
So lets wait till the new SOL and may be one more week and then start worrying..
As Halpita has got CO and her verification is done I guess her CO is fast...May be we all other March applicants will get CO in May first week..
Hope for the best...
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello neo_leo,
> My agent is going to raise a PLE..He has not raised it yet...I will let you know when I get a reply from him..
> Also one more important thing is that my agent told that they are waiting for the new SOL to be announced and after that DIAC will speed up the processes...Also other major announcements are to be made in a couple of days..
> So lets wait till the new SOL and may be one more week and then start worrying..
> ...


Halpita's CO is Ussain Bolt  .. Halpita has already got the grant letter... congrats Halpita... :clap2: ... Kunal keeping my fingers crossed..


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello neo_leo,
> My agent is going to raise a PLE..He has not raised it yet...I will let you know when I get a reply from him..
> Also one more important thing is that my agent told that they are waiting for the new SOL to be announced and after that DIAC will speed up the processes...Also other major announcements are to be made in a couple of days..
> So lets wait till the new SOL and may be one more week and then start worrying..
> ...


Hi,

Me too thinking to lodge PLE, as yet no sign of CO allocation, what should I do, any advice.

Thx!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_leo and Jovi,
What I have observed from the statistics is that, most of the Feb applicants have grants till April mid and their CO were assigned around March mid to March end.
The applicants from March first half 2010 have been assigned CO around April 5-10 or so..The applicants have been mostly from low risk countries(except Halpita) and 175 and only 1or2 176. The applicants from March second half say from 15-30 have not been assigned CO but medicals have been finalised for them. DIAC are busy in the new SOL and other changes. 
So now wait till May 10 or so and then panic. As now its turn of March second half applicants to be assigned CO. Also as the year has progressed after the 8 Feb changes the CO allocation time has been reduced gradually and now it is say around approx. 1.5 months from application date. Also Halpita has got the visa today.She had applied on 10 March and in just 1.5 months. She was on CSL. As we are all on CSL so need to worry till June. Also last year visas were granted till June 29. So we have still 2 months and we can hope for our visas....

Profiles & Timelines - Australia Migration, Visa & Citizenship Application

This is also a site like beupdate where you can get all the statistics.

This is just a guess from statistics. Hope for the best and good luck..
I will keep all of you updated and same from your side.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

any update guys..!! mine is status quo... :ranger:


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> I guess they should be finalized today or tomorrow. mine took 2 days between Health requirements finalised Message and Further medical results referred ...
> gud luck


Hi Neo,

Has the CO been assigned to you?? I applied for 176 visa on 25 Apr and it shows being further processed. Thanks

Balaji


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

chk my signature mate... still waiting for CO...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

No updates mate...I have raised a PLE but still haven't got any reply. 
KK...


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> No updates mate...I have raised a PLE but still haven't got any reply.
> KK...


Hi,

i have raised a PLE on 4th May'10, to enquire about my status of application, to remind that I am in CSL and whether should I frontload the Medicals & PCC or wait, today I got this reply;

"*Thank you for your email in relation to your visa application under Australia's General Skilled Migration program. Your skill occupation has been noted on the CSL and as soon as your application is allocated to a case officer, your case officer will contact you for any additional/outstanding documents. We appreciate your patience in this matter. Yours sincerely, *"

Well i have frontloaded PCC, Form 80 & 1221, but Medicals I cnat, as in Pakistan frontloading Medical is not allowed 

All the best!


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I did not get any reply for my PLE but my status changed to ABPF today and I hope to get a CO within a week according to current timelines. As I have front loaded all my PCC, Medicals and forms so waiting patiently for any further communication.
Thanks and regards
KK...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friends,
I did not get any reply to the PLE but as mentioned earlier my status changed to ABPF and CO assigned. CO requested additional docs for current employment the same day.So finally CO is assigned.
Lets keep our fingers crossed.
Thanks and regards
KK..


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I did not get any reply to the PLE but as mentioned earlier my status changed to ABPF and CO assigned. CO requested additional docs for current employment the same day.So finally CO is assigned.
> Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> Thanks and regards
> KK..


What was in your documents check list

*Evidence of Work Experience* or *Evidence of Specific Work Experience* or *both*


----------



## RN oz1 (May 22, 2010)

Hello fellow RN'S April 2010 application
April 8 Got my Job offer Paediatric Nurse Adelaide SA
April 9 e-lodgement Employer applied for nomination
April19 Got letter of Approved nomination for principal and my 4 dependents
April20th lodge e457 plus attachments
April 30th medical for myself
April 22nd Dependents medical
April 30, received email case officer requested for medicals[/quote
May 13 family medicals forwarded to MOH sydney
May 14 My medicals finalised
May 18 Medicals cleared for 3 children
May 19 Medicals husband refered to HOC
May 21 Medicals Primary and Dependents finalised ( 9:30am)
May 21 Visa approved 457 ( 4 years Multiple entry ) 11:00am
May 22 Sent Passport for Visa Evidencing


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted by khotkunal View Post
> Hello Friends,
> I did not get any reply to the PLE but as mentioned earlier my status changed to ABPF and CO assigned. CO requested additional docs for current employment the same day.So finally CO is assigned.
> Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> ...


What was in your documents check list?

Evidence of Work Experience or Evidence of Specific Work Experience or both


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Friend,
I have both in my checklist. why?????


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friends,
> I did not get any reply to the PLE but as mentioned earlier my status changed to ABPF and CO assigned. CO requested additional docs for current employment the same day.So finally CO is assigned.
> Lets keep our fingers crossed.
> Thanks and regards
> KK..


gr8 news buddy... btw what team is ur CO


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Friend,
> I have both in my checklist. why?????


Don't know but why both are not in my checklist?


----------



## vidhya (May 24, 2010)

Hi ,

I am an IT professional with 5 Years of Experience in Java Technology . Myself and my husband would like to migrate to Australia with the help of my Sister and her family sponsorship. My husband is having 7 Years of Experience in Unix Environment and We both have BE degree in CSE.

My queries are 
1) which PASA application we need to apply to the ACS.
2) What are the documents we need to submit to ACS.
3) How you have sent your documents.
4) Have u declared any statutory declaration for any of the document.
5) How much time it will take for the complete migration.


Please let us know the details.

Regards
Vidhya


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey Vidhya, welcome to the forum  . Kindly post the queries as a separate/new thread. Posting like this restricts your questions to ppl subscribed to this thread only. A new thread will get you better and faster replies.


----------



## shahidjm (May 10, 2010)

jovi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Add me up in the list, though i am paperbased applicant but after all i am March applicant.
> 
> ...


Hi Jovi,

I am Shahid from Karachi Pakistan. I have applied for GSM 175. I applied on 6-2-2010. my acs is on Network Security as u have. I just want to know that Network Security is not included in new SOL so will if effect our application. If u have any information please share with me. I will be very thankfull to you.
Regards,
Shahid


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Mate,
I also do not know what team is my CO. I have asked my agent and I will let you know once i get info from them.
Thanks...





neo_leo said:


> gr8 news buddy... btw what team is ur CO


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Mate,
> I also do not know what team is my CO. I have asked my agent and I will let you know once i get info from them.
> Thanks...


Finally , I have the CO allocated. Team 4.

I have been asked to upload form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife.

While filling form 80, I have certain doubts:
1. Question 28 : Details of contacts in Australia. I don't have any. can I write 'N.A.' or having someone known there will help my application.
2. Question 30: I don't have have a proposed time of arrival. I shall write unknown. But regarding other things in Q. 30 like 

Period of time permitted to stay in Australia as authorised on arrival. 
Purpose of journey 
Proposed address in Australia 

Rest in form form 80 is pretty much complete.

Thanks 
neo


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello neo_leo,
First of congrats for getting a CO.
No need to write anything related to date of entry and address, because you do not know when you will get visa and where you will stay.
Also if you do not have any close relative then do not write anything. Because if you give someones address and name then they will take extra time to check it and will delay your application. It will not make nay difference on your visa outcome.
thanks
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks kunal  ... 

and in form 1221.. i think for question 18 i cam write : Immigration. 
for Q. 19 , Q. 20 and Q. 21 I can leave them blank. 
rest are manageable. what do u suggest?


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks kunal ... 

and in form 1221.. for Q. 16 permanent residency should be selected or migrant/refugee ?? ( i think PR, but got confused by another post)
i think for question 18 i cam write : Immigration. 
for Q. 19 , Q. 20 and Q. 21 I can leave them blank. 
rest are manageable. what do u suggest?


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

shahidjm said:


> Hi Jovi,
> 
> I am Shahid from Karachi Pakistan. I have applied for GSM 175. I applied on 6-2-2010. my acs is on Network Security as u have. I just want to know that Network Security is not included in new SOL so will if effect our application. If u have any information please share with me. I will be very thankfull to you.
> Regards,
> Shahid


Hi Shahid,

No it wont affect the current proceesing application to the best of my knowledge, till the announcement of new priority processing list.

Have u got CO?

Well Ozes are unpredictable, anything can be happened, chill out.

Jovi


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

neo_leo said:


> Finally , I have the CO allocated. Team 4.
> 
> I have been asked to upload form 80 and 1221 for myself and my wife.
> 
> ...


Hi,

For question 28 u can write "Unknown"
For question 30, u must write for proposed time of arrival & Period of time permitted to stay in Australia as authorised on arrival "Unkmown"
Purpose of journey is ofcourse for PR and Proposed address in Australia should be the city and state where u intend to go.

Hope this helps.

Jovi


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

not a problem neo_leo..
if any questions cannot be answered now you can leave them blank...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Some good news atlast for march applicants...March applicants are now getting visas granted...Only earlier Halpita was the only person to get a visa..now other mach applicants are also getting visas and hopefully by june mid most of them will have their visas granted as most of them have their online status as met..provided all of them provide their medicals and pcc certificated..
best of luck...
KK...


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello neo_leo,
My CO is also from team 4.
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

same pinch


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

any update guys.... :ranger:

i had mailed the forms 80 and 1221 back to CO 10 days ago. The scan copy was bigger than 1 mb. i hope the docs will be accepted via mail and i will not have to upload a copy with poor readability.

this wait-period is really annoying :frusty:


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_leo,
Does your status for all the other docs except form 80 and 1221 show as met?
My medicals are finalised on 22 April and all other docs are still required inspite of front laoding my PCC and medicals.
My CO is also team 4.
Thanks
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Neo_leo,
> Does your status for all the other docs except form 80 and 1221 show as met?
> My medicals are finalised on 22 April and all other docs are still required inspite of front laoding my PCC and medicals.
> My CO is also team 4.
> ...


hi kunal,

in my doc chklist, status of everything is still 'Required'. My medicals are finalized too. I had front loaded both PCC and medicals.
Form 80 and 1221 are not in doc. chklist. CO had asked for them via email.
Suddenly everything as gone dead slow... :noidea:

thanks
neo


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Neo_leo,
I had submitted form 80 and 1221 with my application so the CO only asked for a reference letter from my current company. I had submitted salary slips, offer letter and bonafied certificate still he asked for reference letter. I submitted those docs on 24 May and after that it is almost a month and still nothing has changed to met.
Might be some CO do not update the status regularly. Also might be that they will finalise the cases and keep it till July first week as their quota is close to finishing.Some of us might get grants but you never know.
My agent had sent a email enquiring about the status to the CO almost 3 weeks back but still no reply from them. So don't know what is going on?
Anyways best of luck and will keep you updated..
Thanks and regards
KK..


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

khotkunal said:


> Hello Neo_leo,
> I had submitted form 80 and 1221 with my application so the CO only asked for a reference letter from my current company. I had submitted salary slips, offer letter and bonafied certificate still he asked for reference letter. I submitted those docs on 24 May and after that it is almost a month and still nothing has changed to met.
> Might be some CO do not update the status regularly. Also might be that they will finalise the cases and keep it till July first week as their quota is close to finishing.Some of us might get grants but you never know.
> My agent had sent a email enquiring about the status to the CO almost 3 weeks back but still no reply from them. So don't know what is going on?
> ...


ray2: we can only pray for each other.... :bored:


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

neo_leo said:


> ray2: we can only pray for each other.... :bored:


Guys,

I have just now checked my email... and there is finally a mail from DIAC. It contains the GRANT LETTER as attachment.
I am really estatic, but, i guess it would take some time for the feeling to settledown.
:clap2: ... this calls for a celebration ... arty:

And yes, Many THANKS to the forum... esp. ANJ (as always a top Guide), kunal, and many others :grouphug:

Hey Kunal, in the race i got :first: and i sincerely wish you too finish the marathon with a shiny :second: . Hope your mailbox contains the grant letter max. by tomorrow. 

thanks and best regards,
neo


----------



## khotkunal (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello friends I got my grant letter today...
175 Visa granted finally...
Neo_leo finally got the grant..
Thanks
KK...


----------



## neo_leo (Jan 29, 2010)

way to go man.... Fantastic


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all,

After a long wait today I got the Medical & PCC call from my CO, Much relieved from the anxiety of this request.

Cheers and happy weekend


----------



## jovi (Jul 28, 2009)

Any one got grant recently from march'10 applicants!


----------

